# 60000 miles maintenence/tune-up for nissan sentra gxe 2000



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I just bought a second hand nissan sentra gxe, it reached 71000 miles. The original owner only did 20000 and 40000 maintenence from nissan dealer, which were free. Yet he did not do the 60K maintenence. I heard this maintenence is quite important, should I do that asap? Is that better to go to the dealer? How much does that cost approximately? Thank you very much.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Oil Change, Brake Flush, Trans Flush, Fuel Injection Service, Tune Up, Fuel Filter, Wiper Blades, Tire Rotation, Inspection, Micro Filter (if it has one), and maybe a few other things. Most dealerships charge about $550-$700 to do this depending on the vehicle.

Hope this helps you out!

-Jake


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Jake, it helps a lot. So I'd better to stick with dealer to do this, eh?


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

I wouldnt go to the dealership for it unless your pockets are loaded. The trans flush can be done at quite a few places and thats the major service your needing, fuel filter is in the fuel tank connected to the fuel pump, I dont think thats a schedueled service. Injector service is not a big deal, you can most likely change your own spark plugs ( tune up )
and all the rest of that stuff ^^ is minor. 
focus on spark plugs ( NGK ) and the trans flush/coolant flush


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, at the dealership that I work at, we recommend the trans and coolant flushes together every 30k miles. The tune ups are every 60k and that includes the fuel injection service.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the Info. Actually I did mechanical check before I bought this car, there was nothing in the report needs attention. So considering all that, are thses trans flush and coolant flush plus spark plugs enough for the 60k maintenence? Do you have a rough idea how much I'd save if I am not going to a dealer?

A minor question, the so called tune up just means change of spark plug? Thank you all.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

There's a major tune and a minor tune. A major is cap, rotor, plugs and wires. A minor would just be plugs. We usually recommend a injection service as part of the tune up as well. If you did the plugs yourself and went to a maintenance shop (i.e. Jiffy Lube, Midas, etc.) to do the flushes expect to pay half as much as going to a dealer.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

so the tune up every 60k you talked about is a major or a minor tune up?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Major. But, I work at a Dodge dealership and about half the vehicles that we work on have platinum plugs that can last 100k miles. But I have heard other dealers doing plugs every 30k and cap, rotor and wires every 60k. But we always recommend a Major tune at 60k. Whether or not the customer wants to do it, well thats different. lol Most dealers will charge somewhere around $150 alone for some tune ups. That's alot of labor that you can save for doing it yourself.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually, now that I think of it, you engine is probably COP, so you wont need cap, rotor or wires, just plugs alone.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Jake


----------

